# Soap, Lampshades, Gas Chambers Disguised as Shower Rooms?



## fanger (May 31, 2015)

this farce has to stop


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (May 31, 2015)

fanger said:


> this farce has to stop



 First of all, this has nothing to do with the Israeli-Palestinian conflict.

Secondly, this hoax was big news several years ago.  Why dredge it up now?

Thirdly, this one incident might have been a hoax, but the Holocaust surely wasn't.  I could tell you alot of stories, but why go into that?


----------



## Penelope (May 31, 2015)

Has everything to do with what is happening now. Story telling is what the Zionist do best.


----------



## Hossfly (May 31, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Has everything to do with what is happening now. Story telling is what the Zionist do best.


Lying is a Jew-haters art.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 31, 2015)

Fanger must be a very miserable person, Hoss.  I cannot imagine going through life in such a way.  How sad.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 31, 2015)

The official Holohoax story is slowly being exposed as a fake.  .........


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (May 31, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The official Holohoax story is slowly being exposed as a fake.  .........



What's "fake" is peoples' supposed sympathy for Arabs or Muslims when their only real concern is their pathological hatred of Jews.  Hundreds of Arabs/Muslims are killed every day in Syria, Iraq, Yemen, Libya, etc. by their own kind, but their deaths mean nothing if they weren't killed by Jews.  Really nuts and hypocritical.


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 31, 2015)

fanger said:


> this farce has to stop


I normally stay out of this arena, but I wanted to see that vid all the way through.

just to see if it started to make any fucking sense at all.

ok, the guy made up his story, got it.

But that had absofuckinglootly NOTHING to do with the rest of it and nothing to do with the holocaust


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (May 31, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > this farce has to stop
> ...



Well, all I know is that all my uncles, aunts and cousins were from my mom's side.  My dad must have had quite an imagination to explain the fact that his family was non-existent. All those stories of his parents and brother sent to a death camp, his married sister and brother-in-law joining the partisans after his baby niece was killed and never making it out alive, his other sister committing suicide after her hiding place was discovered, etc...  Either he fabricated these stories or his former Polish neighbors had lied.  Or maybe his family had disowned him, which caused him to make up these stories.  He was pretty convincing choking up when he told these tales!  And that measly $100 dollars he got a month from the German government--wasn't that worth all those wild stories?


----------



## depotoo (May 31, 2015)

Some people are just sick.


----------



## Humanity (May 31, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> First of all, this has nothing to do with the Israeli-Palestinian conflict.



Exactly the same way as Israel/Californian desalination plants have NOTHING to do with the Israel/Palestine conflict!


----------



## toastman (May 31, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Fanger must be ae very miserabl person, Hoss.  I cannot imagine going through life in such a way.  How sad.


You can add Sunni Troll and Penelope to that list


----------



## Sunni Man (May 31, 2015)

toastman said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Fanger must be ae very miserabl person, Hoss.  I cannot imagine going through life in such a way.  How sad.
> ...


One time when I was on vacation in NYC.

I visited a Holocaust museum during the day, and went to a comedy club later that night.

The comedy club had some good comedians that told a few jokes that made me chuckle.

But the museum was a laugh riot that kept me in stitches.    .......


----------



## toastman (May 31, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Geez Sunni Troll, I must have really gotten under your skin with my last comment 

Just curious, how much of your Welfare check did you use to to go NY ?


----------



## Sunni Man (May 31, 2015)

When I told the jewish museum curator that I really enjoyed the show.

He pulled me aside and told me that I was one of the few people who figured out the museum was based on a hoax.

He even offered me money to keep my mouth shut and not tell others the whole thing was just a scam.

True story.........


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 31, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


What a sick thing to say.  Only someone who is void of all conscience could laugh at the suffering of those who died in the Holocaust.  Truly you are a sad case.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 31, 2015)

depotoo said:


> Some people are just sick.


Yes.  Sin sick.  They despise God and therefore they despise God's people.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 31, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> What a sick thing to say.  Only someone who is void of all conscience could laugh at the suffering of those who died in the Holocaust.  Truly you are a sad case.


There wasn't a so called holocaust.    ......


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 31, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The official Holohoax story is slowly being exposed as a fake.  .........





Penelope said:


> Has everything to do with what is happening now. Story telling is what the Zionist do best.


You do realize that there is no such thing as a Palestinian.  Right?   Those were Arabs who came from neighboring nations - they saw the return of the Jew to their homeland and watched it blossom. Envy filled their hearts!   Suddenly the Long Lost Palestinians appeared claiming it was their land!  Arabs suddenly began calling themselves Palestinians!  The whopper of all stories!   And none of it true!  To this day they cannot tell us what their currency was, their language, their ancestors - nothing!  Not a shred of historical evidence to prove their claims.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 31, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > What a sick thing to say.  Only someone who is void of all conscience could laugh at the suffering of those who died in the Holocaust.  Truly you are a sad case.
> ...


Of course there was. If you are looking for fairy tales - here is one for you - There wasn't a so called Palestinian people.  And there still isn't!  It's the greatest hoax of the 21st century!


----------



## skye (May 31, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Exactly right!

It's called Pallywood.


----------



## toastman (May 31, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



What do you expect from a grown man who spends every single day of his life trolling message forums and spreading hatred of Jews, Blacks and Gays? He's a miserable lowlife who uses the internet to spread lies and hatred to let out the frustration he has over being a failure in life.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 31, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The official Holohoax story is slowly being exposed as a fake.  .........


Your prophet has _already _been proved a fake.  You should believe what you don't believe and stop believing what you do believe.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 31, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Of course there was. If you are looking for fairy tales - here is one for you - There wasn't a so called Palestinian people.  And there still isn't!  It's the greatest hoax of the 21st century!


I'm not Palestinian.......so it really doesn't affect me one way or the other.    .......


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 31, 2015)

skye said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...





Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Of course there was. If you are looking for fairy tales - here is one for you - There wasn't a so called Palestinian people.  And there still isn't!  It's the greatest hoax of the 21st century!
> ...


Neither are they.  Pass the word.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 31, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> You should believe what you don't believe and stop believing what you do believe.


Judging by that incoherent sentence.   ......    

You had just a little too much sacrificial wine at tonights church service.   ....


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 31, 2015)

I do not drink.  Let me break it down for you so you can understand what I'm talking about.  You should stop believing in a false prophet for your salvation because it is going to take you to hell.   You should start believing the Word of God and believe on the Lord Jesus Christ to save you because without him you'll perish.  Understand now?


----------



## Sunni Man (May 31, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> I do not drink.  Let me break it down for you so you can understand what I'm talking about.  You should stop believing in a false prophet for your salvation because it is going to take you to hell.   You should start believing the Word of God and believe on the Lord Jesus Christ to save you because without him you'll perish.  Understand now?


Let me break it down for you.

You need to leave your devil inspired christian cult. Quit worshipping zionist jews and accept Islam.

Understand now?   ......


----------



## whitehall (May 31, 2015)

What is the farce? If you posted the you tube video it is your responsibility to summarize the content and offer your opinion. Otherwise you are just another idiot post and run ignoramous.


----------



## 50_RiaL (May 31, 2015)

To the Jewish board members, I apologize that you have to put up with this anti-Semitic nonsense by these nutzi sons-of-bitches. (Who is monotoring this site?)

To the nutzi sons-of-bitches, if you say shit like this in my presence, and the opportunity presents itself, bodily harm will ensue!


----------



## Sunni Man (May 31, 2015)

50_RiaL said:


> To the nutzi sons-of-bitches, if you say shit like this in my presence, and the opportunity presents itself, bodily harm will ensue!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 31, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > I do not drink.  Let me break it down for you so you can understand what I'm talking about.  You should stop believing in a false prophet for your salvation because it is going to take you to hell.   You should start believing the Word of God and believe on the Lord Jesus Christ to save you because without him you'll perish.  Understand now?
> ...


And join Mohammad in hell? No thank you!    Let's get down to the real truth here, Sunni man.

It is written:

Seeing _it is_ a righteous thing with God to recompense tribulation to them that trouble you;
2 Thessalonians 1:6

Who is God speaking to in this verse?  To His own children.  He will recompense tribulation upon those who trouble us.  So as you and fanger have troubled the Jews tonight (and me) with this nonsense thread what tribulation should you both expect to fall upon yourselves in the coming days?   I have no idea.  Whatever it is - neither of you will forget it.

Make sure and let us know what happens.  It will be a good testimony / warning for others not to follow your examples.


----------



## whitehall (May 31, 2015)

How many posts since the you tube video posted by fanger and not a single defense of his alleged opinion. Coward or just another ignorant idiot?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 31, 2015)

50_RiaL said:


> To the Jewish board members, I apologize that you have to put up with this anti-Semitic nonsense by these nutzi sons-of-bitches. (Who is monotoring this site?)
> 
> To the nutzi sons-of-bitches, if you say shit like this in my presence, and the opportunity presents itself, bodily harm will ensue!



I understand your anger but let God handle it.  God will avenge us of our enemies and you can be sure He is able to do what we are not able to do.  God will handle this one.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 31, 2015)

Seriously Jeremiah, just lay down and sleep it off.

You will feel better in the morning.

And hopefully none of your church members saw you stumbling around in a drunken stupor.    ......


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 31, 2015)

Let us know what happens, Sunni man.  It will be a good lesson to others here not to follow in your footsteps.


----------



## fanger (Jun 1, 2015)

whitehall said:


> How many posts since the you tube video posted by fanger and not a single defense of his alleged opinion. Coward or just another ignorant idiot?


Different Time zone?


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 1, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Has everything to do with what is happening now. Story telling is what the Zionist do best.



whoring in the gutter is what the Penelope does---not well ---but it is what the slut, and all those of her kind  do


----------



## fanger (Jun 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Has everything to do with what is happening now. Story telling is what the Zionist do best.
> ...


I defer to your experienced opinion, Irosie


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 1, 2015)

fanger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



thank you -----I did an internship in an inner city public health facility during a huge outbreak of  CLAP-------most of the named   "contacts"  were  "Penelope"


----------



## fanger (Jun 1, 2015)

I mean on Whoring in the gutter


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 1, 2015)

fanger said:


> I mean on Whoring in the gutter



yes----lots of gutter whores are  "clap"  carriers.   Such a whore can infect hundreds of her clients without experiencing any symptoms herself.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jun 1, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...


I know people that went through it was well.

not sure what your on about though


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 1, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



holocaust denial-----it's an islamo Nazi thing-----it is actually taught in mosques as  a kind of commentary on worship of allah,     and it is very popular in methadone clinics and jails.


----------



## fanger (Jun 1, 2015)

Well you seem to hang out in all those places


----------



## fanger (Jun 1, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


you know people who survived the so called "gas chambers"?


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 1, 2015)

fanger said:


> Well you seem to hang out in all those places



yes-----there was a time when I entered jails and methadone clinics and -----the psychiatric ward for the criminally insane-------related to the work I did.      I got invited to mosques by muslim colleagues -------it is because I am so damned polite that they  mistook etiquette for  INTEREST.    As to the gutter------they came to me-----I did not go there myself


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 1, 2015)

toastman said:


> What do you expect from a grown man who spends every single day of his life trolling message forums and spreading hatred of Jews, Blacks and Gays? He's a miserable lowlife who uses the internet to spread lies and hatred to let out the frustration he has over being a failure in life.


Why the personal attack Toastman??   

We are just discussing an alleged historical event that may or may not have happened.    

And posting derogatory comments towards other posters adds nothing to the discussion.    .....


----------



## Penelope (Jun 1, 2015)

50_RiaL said:


> To the Jewish board members, I apologize that you have to put up with this anti-Semitic nonsense by these nutzi sons-of-bitches. (Who is monotoring this site?)
> 
> To the nutzi sons-of-bitches, if you say shit like this in my presence, and the opportunity presents itself, bodily harm will ensue!





skye said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Named after "Hollywood" and we know who is in charge there and was in charge making all those "world war II movies"
and now they are making more than ever.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 1, 2015)

The holocaust is certainty an exaggerated attempt to make WWII all about Jews and why they deserve to have the land of Palestine. We do know many Jews died in WWII, some by hateful hand, some by overwork, some by Typhus, and most be starvation and many due to bombing by the their allies.  The no. is the same  no.. they used in Russia between 1917 and 1922 "Send money now" . 6 million seems to be a magical no. and of course made up by them. They added a zero to the 600,000 men who left Egypt I guess???? or its some magical no. in their Talmud, numbers are important, 400 years as slaves, 40 years in the desert, King David and Solomon each reigned 40 years, Jesus in the desert 40 days( Jesus was much smarter and didn't get lost)

The point remains , while I believe they stuffed up the tailpipe in a van trying to kill some, the story of mass gas chambers, hair mattresses, human skin lampshades, and Jew fat soap is all a big fat lie.

65-85 million people died in that war they say, and what they did to the German POW's, Stalin and Eisenhower, were worst than anything done in any German concentration camps,  and for you Evans out there, the German Socialist Party were Evangelicals, and

as one poster said, the hoax is coming to an end, and those fake museums need to be shut down.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 1, 2015)

fanger said:


> this farce has to stop


The jews have always been good at making-up fables and writing science fiction stories.

Which explains why almost all of the script writers, movie producers, and movie directors in Hollywood are jewish.

So it should come as no surprise that the Jews would invent the greatest fantasy tale in the history of mankind....... The Holocaust.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 1, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > What do you expect from a grown man who spends every single day of his life trolling message forums and spreading hatred of Jews, Blacks and Gays? He's a miserable lowlife who uses the internet to spread lies and hatred to let out the frustration he has over being a failure in life.
> ...



wrong again sunni----toastman is touching on the well known facts regarding some of the reasons low-life scum are motivated to deny the atrocities committed by their fellow islamo Nazi pimps and whores.     Such denial and the personality disorders underlying the filth of denial is not new amongst the islamo Nazi scum-----nor is are the actions of the islamo Nazi scum during the world war II era,   singular-----islamo Nazi scum have been so engaged for some  1400 years,    and counting


----------



## Penelope (Jun 1, 2015)

"There's no business like "Show" business!!


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 1, 2015)

Penelope said:


> "There's no business like "Show" business!!



so true-----for thousands of years,  dramatic theatre has constituted the height of literary expression in civilized societies.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 1, 2015)

Penelope said:


> "There's no business like "Show" business!!


You mean "Shoah" business.   ......


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 1, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > "There's no business like "Show" business!!
> ...



Show business involves a literary form----which is DRAMA--
and usually includes music and dance.     Civilized societies
develop characteristic forms.     -----they are highly developed
in the far east including   amongst Hindu, Chinese and Japanise
society and the form that developed in the Americas over the '
past few centuries.....especially the  form called the "MUSICAL" 
are sublime.
Shoah refers to genocide-----a form that became highly developed
in Christian society for a time but in the past 1400 years is most
developed in muslim society in which genocide is highly prized
as pleasing to the muslim deity and is even now being further
 developed in the name of the deity pile of excrement in their sky-
--called    "JANNAH"


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 1, 2015)

fanger said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



people did not survive the gas chambers-----what they did survive is seeing the people packed into  the gas chambers and then---once the doors were opened they saw the dead bodies..    The
gas was deadly to those people inside the gas chambers


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 1, 2015)

Penelope said:


> The holocaust is certainty an exaggerated attempt to make WWII all about Jews and why they deserve to have the land of Palestine. We do know many Jews died in WWII, some by hateful hand, some by overwork, some by Typhus, and most be starvation and many due to bombing by the their allies.  The no. is the same  no.. they used in Russia between 1917 and 1922 "Send money now" . 6 million seems to be a magical no. and of course made up by them. They added a zero to the 600,000 men who left Egypt I guess???? or its some magical no. in their Talmud, numbers are important, 400 years as slaves, 40 years in the desert, King David and Solomon each reigned 40 years, Jesus in the desert 40 days( Jesus was much smarter and didn't get lost)
> 
> The point remains , while I believe they stuffed up the tailpipe in a van trying to kill some, the story of mass gas chambers, hair mattresses, human skin lampshades, and Jew fat soap is all a big fat lie.
> 
> ...



gee----that's what the islamo Nazi pig  Muhummad said about the churches of Arabia-------that those "fake things must be shut down"         and the islamo Nazi pigs said the same thing in Afghanistan about the Buddhist art ......and the islamo Nazi pigs said similar things in the northern parts of the Indian subcontinent  and they are still going about the world saying the same things -----some things never change-----islamo Nazi pigs are forever islamo Nazi pigs ----they rape,  they murder,  they rip and they pillage and they destroy    -----and where they go----cholera comes along


----------



## Penelope (Jun 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




There's no business like show (Shoah) business.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jun 1, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > What do you expect from a grown man who spends every single day of his life trolling message forums and spreading hatred of Jews, Blacks and Gays? He's a miserable lowlife who uses the internet to spread lies and hatred to let out the frustration he has over being a failure in life.
> ...



Because you inflict suffering on the children of those who suffered in the Holocaust.  And I'm not just talking about the six million Jews--though they were Hitler's prime target.  There were also the five million others--Gypsies, mentally and physically disabled, gays, Soviet POW's, political dissidents, J Witnesses, etc.  And the millions of civilians who died in the Nazi war machine.  And the millions of freedom-loving soldiers, from around the world, who defeated the Nazis.  You piss and spit on all their graves, just because the Jews are more successful than you are personally.  That's what causes your pathological hatred.  I don't know if you're joking or serious, but either way, you should really be ashamed of yourself Sunni-Man.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 1, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Because you inflict suffering on the children of those who suffered in the Holocaust.  And I'm not just talking about the six million Jews--though they were Hitler's prime target.  There were also the five million others--Gypsies, mentally and physically disabled, gays, Soviet POW's, political dissidents, J Witnesses, etc.  And the millions of civilians who died in the Nazi war machine.  And the millions of freedom-loving soldiers, from around the world, who defeated the Nazis.  You piss and spit on all their graves, just because the Jews are more successful than you are personally.  That's what causes your pathological hatred.  I don't know if you're joking or serious, but either way, you should really be ashamed of yourself Sunni-Man.


I am not sticking up for the nazis nor am I consumed with hatred.

Of course there were millions of people who died during WWII

And yes, many people, including jews, died because of the actions of the nazis.

I just dispute many points expressed in the official narrative of the so called holocaust.

Especially the exaggerations and outright lies perpetuated by the zionist Jews about this alleged historical event.    .......


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 1, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



I understand-----you reject show business but enjoy  shoah business.     Thus you are having a wonderful time now that there is another islamo Nazi shoah going on right now in Syria,  Iraq and Yemen.       I prefer the American broadway musical to the blood baths that titillate you.      I understand that  1971 was a banner year for you-----some three million biafrans dead of islamo Nazi  shoah activity---at least   a million infants       and more than a million dead in east Pakistan------toddlers stumbling in the dust ----starved to death------for your delight.      ISLAMO NAZISM has been good to you ------and counting.     Its not my
idea of entertainment but there is no accounting for tastes


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 1, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Because you inflict suffering on the children of those who suffered in the Holocaust.  And I'm not just talking about the six million Jews--though they were Hitler's prime target.  There were also the five million others--Gypsies, mentally and physically disabled, gays, Soviet POW's, political dissidents, J Witnesses, etc.  And the millions of civilians who died in the Nazi war machine.  And the millions of freedom-loving soldiers, from around the world, who defeated the Nazis.  You piss and spit on all their graves, just because the Jews are more successful than you are personally.  That's what causes your pathological hatred.  I don't know if you're joking or serious, but either way, you should really be ashamed of yourself Sunni-Man.
> ...



I know you do,  sunni------I read the islamo Nazi literature as a child and I have been to mosques and I have had many close friends educated in shariah shit holes.     I know all about what you  believe.      I probably know it better than do you.     I know it so well that I can correctly predict that which  islamo Nazis WILL  do.       I was criticized on this board for correctly predicting that  islamo Nazi scum from all over the world will migrate to the Caliphate shit hole to   DEFEND ISLAAAAAM.      I also correctly predicted that the scum of Iran would make their way to  YEMEN in order  to start a  JIHAD FOR MECCA  ------it's all old stuff-----invented by the lump of shit rapist pig of mecca -----1600 years ago.      Nothing new in this era of  "arab spring"  -------this crap has happened
in various forms several times in history---it will burn out and----sometime in the future,  the crap will happen again.    Islam is a recurrent sickness--------like endemic cholera


----------



## toastman (Jun 1, 2015)

k


Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > What do you expect from a grown man who spends every single day of his life trolling message forums and spreading hatred of Jews, Blacks and Gays? He's a miserable lowlife who uses the internet to spread lies and hatred to let out the frustration he has over being a failure in life.
> ...



I wasn't attacking you, I was giving an accurate description about you.. Sorry the truth hurts


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 1, 2015)

toastman said:


> k
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> ...



toastie-----he has no grasp of reality-----he is islam primed.  
I learned about islam primed long ago-----in fact it was more
than 45 years ago.     I interacted with lots of medical school graduates from abroad---mostly southeast asia and some from
Iran and a few from the middle east-----among them lots of muslims.      Islam is not a religion----it is a whole other
dimension in which   ISLAMO-NAZI  propaganda is the only
reality.      Muslims  not only believe------they  "KNOW"----no matter how absurd the content of the  KHUTBAH JUMAAT----
they "KNOW"  it to be absolutely true with the same absolute faith
that  four year old Christian children believe that Santa flies around on Christmas eve in a reindeer drawn sled.    There is a term for this phenomenon in the analysis of literature and drama-----SUSPENSION OF DISBELIEF-----for muslims,  suspension of disbelief is an act of piety.    A good muslim MUST believe utter nonsense with perfect faith----


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jun 1, 2015)

fanger said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...




the gas chambers are actual land marks that you can visit.

I knew an old man that had the tattoo of a prison.  Maybe he made up all the stories, as well as all the pictures, and the german witnesses, and the buildings and etc, etc etc


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 1, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



thumbs -----you cannot fathom the islamo Nazi mindset.    They really do believe that just about everything related to JOOOOS
is a giant fraud.  -------with a minor exception-----muslims also believe that everything related to Christians is  a GROSS EVIL---they ADDITIONALLY believe that the  PRIME DIRECTIVE for
both   jews and Christians is     "DESTROY ISLAAAAM"      Thus the reason for the  holocaust "lie"   is to challenge islam       In fact the reason for the  crucifixtion  "lie"  is ALSO  to challenge islam.     I learned this  stuff in a mosque-----the visiting genius
Imam was from  AL AZHAR U.   -------which is the institution sunni muslims generally consider authoritative on  sunni  "beliefs"


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jun 2, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> the gas chambers are actual land marks that you can visit.



The buildings they say were gas chambers were air raid shelters, they weren't in any way appropriate for gas chambers.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 2, 2015)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > the gas chambers are actual land marks that you can visit.
> ...



the shit you post is not appropriate for humans---cock -sucker.     Now provide the specs and tell us how APPROPRIATE they were as  "air-raid shelters"----and then let me know what your filthy kin did with my cousins----Nazi WHORE


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey, did you hear about the one man gas chamber in... France 

Lol...






Below is the reverse of the photograph, which shows that it was approved for propaganda purposes by the Supreme Headquarters Allied Expeditionary Forces, although, interestingly, not in the U.S. or Britain.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 2, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




terrific song.      "There's no Business,  Like Show Business"------terrific song-----My high school did the play  "annie get  your gun"  when I was a Junior ------believe it or not---I played the violin  (not well---in fact barely)   in
the school orchestra for that play-----It was written ---ie the song-----by  Irving Berlin----a jew----like me   ------well---not entirely like me----he had lots of talent in music.    There have been lots of jews with talent in music-----I am not one of them.     Music and song have been very important to jews   (and other civilized people)    for millennia      I was surprised to learn how important it is in HINDU culture and
religion.   Hindus have something like musical plays too-----also involving music, song and dance------dramatizations of stories   (classical stuff-----I am not referring to Bollywood now---also good-----but not the big shot classical stuff.)    Bollywood is kinda a Broadway, Hollywood knock off.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 2, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Because you inflict suffering on the children of those who suffered in the Holocaust.  And I'm not just talking about the six million Jews--though they were Hitler's prime target.  There were also the five million others--Gypsies, mentally and physically disabled, gays, Soviet POW's, political dissidents, J Witnesses, etc.  And the millions of civilians who died in the Nazi war machine.  And the millions of freedom-loving soldiers, from around the world, who defeated the Nazis.  You piss and spit on all their graves, just because the Jews are more successful than you are personally.  That's what causes your pathological hatred.  I don't know if you're joking or serious, but either way, you should really be ashamed of yourself Sunni-Man.
> ...



you are very influenced by your "culture"   sunni------you engage in PROJECTION----you EXTERNALIZE-----your own traits.     Because you depend on a book that is a pile of shit and a   "prophet"  who was a liar,  murderer,  thief and rapist-----you MUST believe that all people do what that  load of pig  turd  did-----ie lie and cheat.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 2, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Your arrogant like the rest of your kind. You atheist jews killed more in Russia and Poland than Hitler ever thought of.  The biggest mass murderer of all time was a atheist jew, Judea declared war on Germany in 1933,  and if you think for one minute WWII was Hitler against the Jews, it was Germany against the commie Jews.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 2, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



By show business I am referring to the Shoah, Holocaust business.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 2, 2015)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > the gas chambers are actual land marks that you can visit.
> ...


Well, Captain Knowledge, I was stationed in Munich, 13 years after the war and 12 miles Southeast of Dachau. When the wind blew from the Northwest, the stench was terrible. Our Quartermaster laundry was at Dachau and when I caught laundry detail, I would pay someone $25 to take my place. At that time I made $100 a month so it was worth a weeks pay. I have been to Dachau dozens of times and anyone who said ovens were non-existant is a goddamned lying piece of shit.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 2, 2015)

Penelope said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



I already read your islamo Nazi literature----as a child-----it could have been before you were born-------I  grew up in a town ----semi-rural/suburban.       It included railroad passage------and flophouses at the edges of town and something like whore houses   (rooms for rent by the hour)      Near those places the drunks lay about and the place was
littered with that which goes for reading material amongst those of your ilk.     I read anything into which I stumbled as a kid------including the smut of your  "culture"    which you continue to quote to this day.      My mom helped me out.    She wrote a kind of "permission"  slip for me to take  "adult books"  out of the library when I was ten -------in that town an "adult book"  was anything with a reading level over the 8tb grade-----there was actually no porn there.     I would estimate your islamo Nazi stuff at about  grade 6th  reading level--------it was easy for me at age ten----which was----in my school---fourth grade- fifth grade


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...




Lying is what shit does.     When you talk to shit----expect lies.     There are several piles of shit who post here.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 2, 2015)

So many loads of shit object to  anti----holocaust denial laws and even INSIST jews invented them.     The same people parrot the very same propaganda written by Nazi war criminals way back in the mid thirties --------when they initiated
the  BIG COVER-UP   -------Adolf, himself,  noted that the BIG COVER-UP    worked out well for the Turks who went so far as to have   anti - holocaust truth laws.     ----actually terming reference to the Turkish genocide of Armenians
a   "A CRIME AGAINST THE STATE"-------which in shariah is tantamount to  BLASPHEMY.         some things never change


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 2, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...


This is 59 minutes of 6 reels of film taken at concentration/extermination camps by US Army photographers in real time. Anyone who denies these events is lying to themselves.


*Nazi Concentration Camps*


Published 1945
Usage Public Domain
	


Topics nazi, war, world war II, concentration camp





**This film contains extremely graphic scenes of human suffering, please exercise caution when viewing.**

Compilation footage of Nazi concentration camps in the immediate aftermath of World War II. The footage was gathered by the US Department of Defense as part of the effort to conduct war crimes trials.

This copy was dubbed from a video copy at the National Archives in College Park, Maryland.

National Archives Identifiers:

ARC: 43452
NAIL: 238.2


Nazi Concentration Camps Free Download Streaming Internet Archive


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jun 2, 2015)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > the gas chambers are actual land marks that you can visit.
> ...




Hey I found you!  I've said thousands of times; "No one is that stewpud."  But here you are!


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 2, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > this farce has to stop
> ...


Sunni, the Army has thousands of reels of combat footage taken on the battlefield by Army photographers. During the 50s and 60s, in the countless classroom training periods, soldiers were shown hundreds of hours of combat footage that would blow your mind. There were many hours of holocaust events that you call a hoax. If you had seen the films I have, you would change your story .


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



no he wouldn't     He would call the footage a  FRAUD.       I have run into muzzie scum who insist that the dead sea scrolls are a fraud because they are a challenge to the mosque bullshit claim that the bible gets re-written eveyr Tuesday and thurday for the convenience of   ZIONISM


----------



## Penelope (Jun 3, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...





Hossfly said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...





irosie91 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



It was taken from the OT and Talmud, ha ha, your so funny.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 3, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



what was taken from the  "old testament"  and the Talmud--Penelope?       I understand that you have trouble expressing
yourself-----try not to use pronouns without making sure that
the pronoun   (in this case "it")  clearly refers to a specific noun or subject..     If you pay attention to this detail---you will not demonstrate your illiteracy so incessantly.


----------



## toastman (Jun 3, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



For the 1000th time, it's YOU'RE, NOT YOUR.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 3, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



The Quran and you know it. They got it from the all the stories they heard and said we need our own book.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 3, 2015)

toastman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



No its your, its not should have, could have or would have either, its should of, could of  and would of.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 3, 2015)

toastman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



don't yell at her-------her illiteracy is CULTURAL.    ------it is associated with islamo-Nazi societies


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 3, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Penelope----you continue to try to comment on books you never read.     Do you know  any language other than English?    You are barely
literate in English so that I doubt any attempt
on your part to read English translations of these books will help-------The Koran was not taken from the  "old testament"------it does include some distorted allusions to historical events recorded in the "old testament"-----but that is all.     The Koran has virtually nothing to do with the Talmud except for one line which describes the taking of a life as the destruction of a world.     Have you ever read a book?


----------



## Penelope (Jun 3, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I watched your hour long video and I found it appalling they went through the motions of showing how torture was  applied. I think its obvious most died from starvation, infestation and disease as shown in the video and yes some shot and some even tortured.  As you can see war is bad, so this is not surprising  at all.  This was not on the US soil , if it had been our camps would of looked like this at the end of the war. Eisenhower and Stalin camps were bad as well, they just let the German POW's starve, even though the war was over.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 3, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I have mainly come to the conclusion that the OT is mainly fabrication based on hand me down oral stories. After all, Moses was not the first baby found floating in a basket was he? Moses was probably not real either, if one reads the Rabbis take on it, he was able to walk and talk when born, he was so bright he lit up the room when born. At the age of 3 he took the crown form the Pharaohs and put it on his head. That is in your encyclopedia. There are no ruins of chariots in the Red Sea and no bones buried in the desert, if so they would of been found.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 3, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




wrong again,   Penelope.     No one starved in US prisoner of war camps.     From where did you get that erroneous information?    Your Imam?       Stalin's camps were horrific.    In fact the teacher from whom  I learned Hebrew as a teen was imprisoned in a few of them as a child-----first some desert somewhere in Russia and later in Siberia.    He  (obviously) survived but lots of people died ----he claimed that more died in the desert camp than in Siberia.     His family had fled Poland when your fellow Nazis entered that country.     The Russians considered jews fleeing Poland to be part of
"the enemy"       Interestingly----my father and mother were witness to the  camps in which german prisoners were held-----IN FLORIDA---because my father was a petty officer in the Navy.    ---------they were fine-----no abuse and excellent nutrition        I wonder which of your fellow islamo Nazi scum would have lied to you
about it


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 3, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



wrong again,  Penelope-----you continue to discuss books you never read and even have
trouble understanding that which is written in
an encyclopedia    (written at about a fifth grade level)        No where in the OT does it say that Moses,   at age three -----took the crown from the head of the pharaoh or that he was walking
and talking at birth       The encyclopedia ---if it includes those stories is referring to writings known to jews as    MIDRASH  ---which are not to be taken as HISTORIC  but as a collection of
fable type writings------used in discussion------lots of those fables ---even more fantastic ---are about King  Solomon and his  "magical" powers.        You have to be an idiot to imagine that they are part of the old testament.   
Some distorted fragments of those writings do manage to show up in the Koran------which is probably the issue that so confuses you.    You make a fool of yourself   "analyzing"  writings you never read.      Lack of ruins at the bottom of the red sea proves nothing.     Lack of  BONES   found in the desert proves nothing.   
Just how long do you imagine a bone in the ground lasts?        Bones get preserved only under fairly special circumstances.      No vestige of life over there at all? --------you are FULL OF IT -------people lived there for thousands of years


----------



## Penelope (Jun 3, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



well lets see were they ovens or gas chambers? As a side note 13 years after the war, I find it very hard to believe burnt to ashes remains would still smell.  I imagine the dead were buried and hopefully deep enough. If the bodies were not buried deep enough there may of been a smell yet, but after 13 years?

On a side note the Germans took good care of the people they had in the work and concentration camps, until the end of the war and the bombing form the allies started. Germany really got a bad rap. While some may of been abused, I really believe most were not but died due to starvation and lice.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 3, 2015)

The zionist Jews invented the Holohoax story in order to extort guilt money from the western nations. And to justify their theft of the Palestinian people's land.  ......


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 3, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...



I went to school in a town that had one high school----about 500 kids in each grade.   For ninth grade "general science"----classes were not divided in  levels of intellectual capacity   as was just about every other subject.
The girl who sat next to me could not be convinced that tomato plant seeds come from
tomatoes-----she INSISTED that they are fabricated in factories by tomato seed making machines------because the seeds that come in
little packets do not LOOK THE SAME as do the  "pits" in tomatoes.     For obvious reasons I will refer to her as  "Penelope"


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 3, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The zionist Jews invented the Holohoax story in order to extort guilt money from the western nations. And to justify their theft of the Palestinian people's land.  ......



the Arabian arabs invented the silly stories
they attribute to the RAPIST PIG OF MECCA---
in a failed attempt to justify their 1400 years of
murder and rape and pillage and theft ----the entire duration of their disgusting existence ----
increasingly depraved AND COUNTING.   The even named a putative pile of shit in the sky---
'allah'


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 3, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


You try to kill the enemy right up to the time you capture him. At that time you come under the Geneva Conventions regarding the treatment of prisoners. The Americans were the most humane with their prisoners who were treated well. Besides, all American camps had a detachment from the IRC who oversaw the treatment of prisoners and operations of the camps. 
*Your* full of BS.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



more from me------sorry----but I will again afflict the board with personal anecdote----my mom visited the german POW camp in the course of BEING there----in florida.     She was actually a bit offended by then knowing what the germans were doing in concentration camps.......she said
they were lounging around, playing,  laughing ---having fun-----and interacting happily with the 
American military boys------including with my dad.   I would estimate that it was about 1944
since my brother had already been born


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 3, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The zionist Jews invented the Holohoax story in order to extort guilt money from the western nations. And to justify their theft of the Palestinian people's land.  ......



sunni----have the imam pigs added those idiot lines onto the   SALAT abomination----do you mumble it in Arabic  ASS UP????


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 3, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


After the war many prisoners were released if they wanted to stay in the US. One prisoner I know moved to Pittsburgh and sent for his wife in Germany. Each summer they would vacation for two weeks in Western Maryland and rent a cabin about a hundred yards from my house. They drove a 1948 English Ford and that thing was powerless and smoked like a chimney.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



YUP!!!   that's what my mom told me------after the war they COULDN'T GET RID OF THEM!!!

but I just got it as anecdote from my mom-----
I DON'T HAVE A LINK


----------



## theliq (Jun 4, 2015)

fanger said:


> this farce has to stop


Sick for Sickos


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jun 4, 2015)

theliq said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > this farce has to stop
> ...



How so?


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jun 7, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > this farce has to stop
> ...



Nothing?

Some say the holocaust is merely a whole lot of made up stories like this one.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jun 7, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> You try to kill the enemy right up to the time you capture him. At that time you come under the Geneva Conventions regarding the treatment of prisoners. The Americans were the most humane with their prisoners who were treated well. Besides, all American camps had a detachment from the IRC who oversaw the treatment of prisoners and operations of the camps.
> *Your* full of BS.



Lol,

_American soldiers in the Pacific often deliberately killed Japanese soldiers who had surrendered. According to Richard Aldrich, who has published a study of the diaries kept by United States and Australian soldiers, they sometimes massacred prisoners of war.[88] Dower states that in "many instances ... Japanese who did become prisoners were killed on the spot or en route to prison compounds."[74] According to Aldrich it was common practice for U.S. troops not to take prisoners.[89] This analysis is supported by British historian Niall Ferguson,[90] who also says that, in 1943, "a secret [U.S.] intelligence report noted that only the promise of ice cream and three days leave would ... induce American troops not to kill surrendering Japanese._"
Allied war crimes during World War II - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jun 7, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Well, Captain Knowledge, I was stationed in Munich, 13 years after the war and 12 miles Southeast of Dachau. When the wind blew from the Northwest, the stench was terrible. Our Quartermaster laundry was at Dachau and when I caught laundry detail, I would pay someone $25 to take my place. At that time I made $100 a month so it was worth a weeks pay. I have been to Dachau dozens of times and anyone who said ovens were non-existant is a goddamned lying piece of shit.



It smelt bad, that doesnt prove anything.

I've no problem with ovens existing, cremation is a great idea, saves on funeral expenses.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jun 7, 2015)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Because you inflict suffering on the children of those who suffered in the Holocaust.  And I'm not just talking about the six million Jews--though they were Hitler's prime target.  *There were also the five million others--Gypsies, mentally and physically disabled, gays, Soviet POW's, political dissidents, J Witnesses, etc*.  And the millions of civilians who died in the Nazi war machine.  And the millions of freedom-loving soldiers, from around the world, who defeated the Nazis.  You piss and spit on all their graves, just because the Jews are more successful than you are personally.  That's what causes your pathological hatred.  I don't know if you're joking or serious, but either way, you should really be ashamed of yourself Sunni-Man.



That's fiction:

Deborah Lipstadt writes: 
“Throughout the trip I kept pushing the participants – sometimes relentlessly — to stay true to the historical facts … history is not something to be played with. While we may all have different interpretations of history, certain facts are immutable and we cannot play with them to serve other purposes. … *I gave them the example of how the late Simon Wiesenthal invented, without any basis in fact, the notion that the Holocaust constitutes the murder of 6 million Jews and 5 million non-Jews*.”


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 7, 2015)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



Lots of people say it is all made up----in fact,  your fellow islamo Nazi scum were saying it and writing it  WAY BACK in the  mid 1930s ----when it was not yet in full swing.  ----only a few years before my own Austrian cousins ended up in the condition I wish on all the kids related to filth like you.     Your literature was scattered all over the edge of the Nazi town in which I grew up, right here in the USA ------I know you very well.    --------it was the 1950s-----on one side was my jewish playmate-----whose mother was shipped out of Germany by her parents in the mid thirties in whose house----there were always  "memorial"  candles flickering in the dinette---and on the other side-----my wasp playmate who used to take me to her sunday school class where I colored cartoons of  "jesus holding a lamb".      Her mother got all distressed when the movie  "diary of anne frank"  came to the local movie house-----but she was nice----she took me as a guest to the restricted
swim club-----but cautioned me not to mention me last name. 
See how well I know shit like you?         I was only a child when shit like you were spitting on the dead bodies of my Austrian cousins.   -----fortunately I was young and concluded that shit like you are simply stupid-----afterall ---your kids believe a bunny delivers jelly beans that show up on easter morning-----just stupid.    Did you pass high school geometry?


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 7, 2015)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Because you inflict suffering on the children of those who suffered in the Holocaust.  And I'm not just talking about the six million Jews--though they were Hitler's prime target.  *There were also the five million others--Gypsies, mentally and physically disabled, gays, Soviet POW's, political dissidents, J Witnesses, etc*.  And the millions of civilians who died in the Nazi war machine.  And the millions of freedom-loving soldiers, from around the world, who defeated the Nazis.  You piss and spit on all their graves, just because the Jews are more successful than you are personally.  That's what causes your pathological hatred.  I don't know if you're joking or serious, but either way, you should really be ashamed of yourself Sunni-Man.
> ...



are you trying to prove you are stupid-----gorilla?-----Lipstadt was demonstrating the filth and mendacity of your stinking ideology


----------



## Penelope (Jun 7, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...













Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



If your talking about the German and jap camps in the US , yes we treated them well, but war was not on our soil was it? Now we didn't treat the German Pow's well at all, Eisenhower or Stalin. Many Germans Pows and civilians died during and after the war.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 7, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




It is absolutely true that german POWs and german citizens died in the last part of world war II and in the immediate aftermath--------there was no possibility of  keeping the incensed  Russian soldiers calm and no way of dealing with
the devastation brought about by the war itself upon Germany      In fact  ADOLF himself  created the problem ----he single handedly threw Germany under the bus in a case of classic  SOCIOPATHIC RAGE.       He could have saved hundreds of thousands of german citizens had he not been a sociopath.     Today we see similar behavior from   baby Assad.      Saddam did it too


----------



## SAYIT (Jun 7, 2015)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> That's fiction:
> Deborah Lipstadt writes:  ... *I gave them the example of how the late Simon Wiesenthal invented, without any basis in fact, the notion that the Holocaust constitutes the murder of 6 million Jews and 5 million non-Jews*.”



Typical Nazi distortion of Lipstadt's comments. She was complaining that Wiesenthal invented the 5 million non-Jewish victims because he believed the world would not care about the EXTERMINATION of 6 million Jews at the hands of your Nazi forebears. BTW, your link does not take you to Lipstadt's comments, so tell me ... at which of your favorite Nazi websites did you glean your "knowledge?"


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 7, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > That's fiction:
> ...




here is a link to one of the islamo Nazi piles of shit carrying the lie that the islamo Nazi has just farted forth

Inconvenient History A Quarterly Journal for Free Historical Inquiry

      there are several islamo Nazi shit publications
          that carry the idiot crap


----------



## SAYIT (Jun 7, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...



I'm shocked! Shocked I tell you!


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 7, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



why?    do you see GAMBLING here?????


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jun 8, 2015)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...


some people believe fallen angels raped human women and they gave birth to giants
or that aliens landed and taught us how to stack stones and then left to never return

doesn't mean they are right since they have no proof, while there's a shit ton of irrefutable proof of the holocaust


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jun 8, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > That's fiction:
> ...



What are you talking about you nut?

That is her comment, her comment is her comment, its not a distortion.

I'm not a Nazi, I don't know any Nazi sites you complete loon


----------



## SAYIT (Jun 8, 2015)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...



You are lying, NaziBoy. That was not her comment but rather two separate comments unrelated to each other, combined to in order to mislead.
You're busted


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jun 8, 2015)

Two Thumbs said:


> some people believe fallen angels raped human women and they gave birth to giants
> or that aliens landed and taught us how to stack stones and then left to never return
> 
> doesn't mean they are right since they have no proof, while there's a shit ton of irrefutable proof of the holocaust



Let's hear some of your proof then


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jun 8, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > What are you talking about you nut?
> ...



You're the NaziBoy not me.

You're talking thru your hole, that is her comment, she knows Wiesenthal lied and Wiesenthal has admitted he lied, there were no 5 million gentile holocaust victims.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 8, 2015)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...



it is a distortion taken out of context---she USED the same SHIT MOUTH NAZI TALKING POINTS that Nazi scum like you use to note the reaction to the same shit you eat by OTHER shit eaters.        OH---you have no source at all--
the lines just ENTERED YOUR TYPING CLAWS MAGICALLY.       EXCELLENT DEFENSE,  gorilla


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 8, 2015)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...



there were several hundred million and you are one of them


----------



## Penelope (Jun 8, 2015)

Oh boy, anyone who has a brain knows the holocaust is greatly exaggerated and is  Shoah business.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 8, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Oh boy, anyone who has a brain knows the holocaust is greatly exaggerated and is  Shoah business.



you are not alone-----millions of islamo Nazi pigs claim
to be in possession of a brain.    Very few people who harbor
delusions within their diseased brains have insight into the
fact of their sickness.    -----a few do-----but not many.   Their
insights manifest as fleeting lucid moments


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jun 8, 2015)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > some people believe fallen angels raped human women and they gave birth to giants
> ...


get a passport
buy a plane ticket to Germany
sign up for the tour of jew ovens

then take a moment and think;  "Damn, I'm one evil dumb fuck, I should apologize to the world by doing something to make amends."


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jun 9, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> it is a distortion taken out of context---she USED the same SHIT MOUTH NAZI TALKING POINTS that Nazi scum like you use to note the reaction to the same shit you eat by OTHER shit eaters.        OH---you have no source at all--
> the lines just ENTERED YOUR TYPING CLAWS MAGICALLY.       EXCELLENT DEFENSE,  gorilla



You're not arguing with me at all, you need to take your objections to Deb Lipstadt, she said Wiesenthal was lying and Wiesenthal admitted it.

It's not my problem it's yours, so chill out and try and live with reality 

Deborah Lipstadt s Participation in Forwarding the Myth of Simon Wiesenthal


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 9, 2015)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > it is a distortion taken out of context---she USED the same SHIT MOUTH NAZI TALKING POINTS that Nazi scum like you use to note the reaction to the same shit you eat by OTHER shit eaters.        OH---you have no source at all--
> ...



you link does not work for me,   Nazi pig----it is a fake


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 9, 2015)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...



now  the  "lie"   refers to gentile victims-----what happened to the islamo Nazi partyline that the "LIE"   is the six-million jews you and yours murdered. ??      You are being vague.     How do you define  "victim of holocaust"???------playing with words ----so typical of islamo Nazi scum------THEY ARE DEAD ----islamo Nazi dog ----along with a few hundred million other victims of islamo Nazi shit-----AND COUNTING


----------



## Penelope (Jun 9, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Worked just fine, try again.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 9, 2015)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > it is a distortion taken out of context---she USED the same SHIT MOUTH NAZI TALKING POINTS that Nazi scum like you use to note the reaction to the same shit you eat by OTHER shit eaters.        OH---you have no source at all--
> ...



Oh----I got it now----completely unsubstantiated   BS   by a known Nazi pig-------FRIEND OF YOURS?-


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 9, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...


Riiiiight! The smell of death dissipates quickly and the Jews had a picnic in death camps and extermination camps. Just WTF were millions of innocent civilians doing in camps? There weren't any factories in them and they weren't getting paid unles you count stripping them of clothes, shoes, eyeglasses, hair and their gold teeth as an industry to pay for their maggot infested potato broth.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jun 11, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Riiiiight! The smell of death dissipates quickly and the Jews had a picnic in death camps and extermination camps. Just WTF were millions of innocent civilians doing in camps? There weren't any factories in them and they weren't getting paid unles you count stripping them of clothes, shoes, eyeglasses, hair and their gold teeth as an industry to pay for their maggot infested potato broth.



There were factories, that's why they call it slave labour remember? Monowitz (IG Farben), and Bobrek (Siemens) were both factory subcamps of Auschwitz, free lesson for you 

And they got paid...


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jun 11, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Oh----I got it now----completely unsubstantiated   BS   by a known Nazi pig-------FRIEND OF YOURS?-



Lol, I see you're completely nuts, still at least you're happy ...in a way 

They are Lipstadt's words, that's something you're going to have to learn to live with


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 11, 2015)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh----I got it now----completely unsubstantiated   BS   by a known Nazi pig-------FRIEND OF YOURS?-
> ...



Her words were taken completely out of context.   Lipstradt
does not deny the veracity of the historical account of the
genocide which is YOUR SOURCE of happiness.   Her discussion of jerks like you is long.    Her writings are extensive------and intelligent---and scholarly.    Not for minds
like yours.    People like you should also avoid reading any-
thing written by Freud


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 11, 2015)

for those who do not know-----the development of the concentration camps BEGAN somewhere around 1933 and
WERE INDEED ---'work camps'   and did have a complexity
something like a small town and even included printed money
and stores and entertainment facilities and hospitals and were
not at that point  "death camps for jews"     In fact were never
ENTIRELY,   "DEATH CAMPS FOR JEWS"      Islamo Nazi shit focus on the  "town-like"  aspect of these camps in support of their obscene denial of the actual murder of millions ------that still delights them and which they NEED to deny ---for the sake of their   "holy"  creed------islamo Nazism.      Auschwitz  employed Poles-----of course they paid them----in fact some of the employees were   "prisoners"-------and even paid-----like poles 'SENTENCED'  to the work camp for this or that.     The genocide of Kulaks in
Ukraine could be contested on the same grounds that islamo Nazi shit uses to contest the murder of millions of jews by
their beloved  "god"   adolf.      The shit of TURKEY still contests their murder of Armenians-<<<< same shit-----islamo Nazi shit


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jun 12, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Her words were taken completely out of context.   Lipstradt
> does not deny the veracity of the historical account of the
> genocide which is YOUR SOURCE of happiness.   Her discussion of jerks like you is long.    Her writings are extensive------and intelligent---and scholarly.    Not for minds
> like yours.    People like you should also avoid reading any-
> thing written by Freud



Nonsense.

There is no other context needed for "Wiesenthal lied about the 5 million, Wiesenthal is a liar...", what other context could there be?


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 12, 2015)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Her words were taken completely out of context.   Lipstradt
> ...



I can think of many-----when I read her actual writings ----I will let you know.      What I do know is that Barbara Lipstadt  DOES NOT deny the veracity of the history of the Holocaust---but she likes to PRESENT the  "evidence"  that islamo Nazi shit like you    USE  in argument ------it is a form of scholarly examination  sometimes called   DECONSTRUCTIONISM---
you would not understand........do not try-----your head might
explode


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jun 12, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> I can think of many-----when I read her actual writings ----I will let you know.      What I do know is that Barbara Lipstadt  DOES NOT deny the veracity of the history of the Holocaust---but she likes to PRESENT the  "evidence"  that islamo Nazi shit like you    USE  in argument ------it is a form of scholarly examination  sometimes called   DECONSTRUCTIONISM---
> you would not understand........do not try-----your head might
> explode



Okay, saying, "Wiesenthal lied about the 5 million, Wiesenthal is a liar...", is deconstructionism, fine, I just call it what it is, lying. 

Her name's Deborah btw 

It lends nothing to your credibility that you don't even know her name.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 12, 2015)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I can think of many-----when I read her actual writings ----I will let you know.      What I do know is that Barbara Lipstadt  DOES NOT deny the veracity of the history of the Holocaust---but she likes to PRESENT the  "evidence"  that islamo Nazi shit like you    USE  in argument ------it is a form of scholarly examination  sometimes called   DECONSTRUCTIONISM---
> ...



typo---idiot       Until you get the stuff from something actually published by   DEBORAH----you have nothing.     You islamo Nazi shit REGULARLY misquote


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jun 30, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



So a direct quote from the zionazi queen herself is not good enough for you eh?

You want her to have everything she ever says published first?

You're nuts


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jun 30, 2015)

The queens actual words were, and I quote:

"… I gave them the example of how the late Simon Wiesenthal invented, without any basis in fact, the notion that the Holocaust constitutes the murder of 6 million Jews and 5 million non-Jews.”


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 30, 2015)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...



You took that partial quote out of context----her conclusion based on all the evidence is that holocaust deniers are shit like you.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jul 1, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Lol, you're nuts.

So when she clearly says Wiesenthal made up the 5 million gentile victims, you reckon she's not really saying that but is saying, 'he didn't make up the 5 million gentile victims?

You're nuts.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 1, 2015)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...



you quoted her out of context


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jul 2, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



What sort of context do you imagine could change the very clear statement that 'Wiesenthal invented the 5 million gentile victims', you are crazy if you imagine any kind of context can change that in any way.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 2, 2015)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...



when I read the whole thing-----I will know-----for now I already know that the person you quoted
believes unequivocally---that HOLOCAUST DENIAL IS SHIT  -----you have asserted that since she claimed that because IN HER OPINION    Weisenthal had no basis for the  ---"5 million gentile body count"-------then that fact PROVES  that everything else he said MUST BE FALSE------<<<< ie ----you proved
yourself an IDIOT


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jul 3, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You're wrong as usual, all I said is she admitted Wiesenthal lied about the 5 million.

You seem to be coming around to the realisation that that in fact is the simple truth.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 3, 2015)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...



If it is-----it is a very trivial point-------your entire point being that  Wiesenthal  estimated the number of gentiles murdered by your hero
Adolf with insufficient evidence---------HOW EXCITING!!!!!!!!


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jul 3, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Wrong yet again, my point being Wiesenthal invented, made up, lied about 5 million gentiles being murdered.

There was no estimation, he plucked the figure out of thin air and was called on it by Lipstadt and Bauer.

Imagine lying so blatantly about 5 million victims, one wonders what else could be a lie, fable, half truth?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 3, 2015)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...



yes---you did mention that since he offered a somewhat careless estimate of the number of gentiles killed-----that YOU conclude he MUST be a chronic liar and nothinge else he ever said is true


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jul 5, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Your friend Lipstadt said he "invented" the 5 million gentile victims, there was nothing careless about it.

I never said everything he ever said was a lie.

That was all you


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 5, 2015)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...



yes you did-----you specifically said that her statement  Weisenthal just "invented"  the figure
five million puts everything else he said  ----in question.     I still do not know the context of her ramark------are you suggesting that your hero  ADOLF  did not murder any gentiles?.     Ok   fine with me-----just jews.      We can shit on the dead gypsies and  clergy of various faiths   etc etc     Lets shit on them all---    of course  DA JOOOOS 
first


----------



## Liminal (Jul 5, 2015)

fanger said:


> this farce has to stop


What farce is that?  I hope you aren't another one of those Holocaust deniers, because those people are all obviously dishonest and stupid.


----------



## Liminal (Jul 5, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> The official Holohoax story is slowly being exposed as a fake.  .........


What's apparent is that Holocaust deniers should all be taken out with the rest of the trash.


----------



## Liminal (Jul 5, 2015)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...


I'd like to see a "final solution" for holocaust deniers.  The world would be a better place.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 5, 2015)

Liminal said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > this farce has to stop
> ...



holocaust deniers are simply part of the continuum of LIBEL MURDERERS       ------they depend on lies,  just as   KKK  scum DEPENDED on their myth   
  BLACK MEN WANT OUR WOMEN.     They want murder and they want to JUSTIFY the filth
for which they so long.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 5, 2015)

Right now the levant is knee deep in blood---and every murder and obsene mutilation will be
CELEBRATED by the perverted ass lickers of
muhummad based on this or that libel and lie


----------



## Liminal (Jul 6, 2015)

Holocaust deniers should be gassed.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jul 10, 2015)

Liminal said:


> I'd like to see a "final solution" for holocaust deniers.  The world would be a better place.



Lol, how does that make you any better than the Nazis?


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jul 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> yes you did-----you specifically said that her statement  Weisenthal just "invented"  the figure
> five million puts everything else he said  ----in question.     I still do not know the context of her ramark------are you suggesting that your hero  ADOLF  did not murder any gentiles?.     Ok   fine with me-----just jews.      We can shit on the dead gypsies and  clergy of various faiths   etc etc     Lets shit on them all---    of course  DA JOOOOS
> first



Lol, you're a total nutcase, besides that you're alright 

Adolf isn't a hero of mine, truth and reality are my heroes (good answer Urby).

Some day you'll face reality and the truth will hurt, too bad for you


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 10, 2015)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see a "final solution" for holocaust deniers.  The world would be a better place.
> ...



the question is silly-----Liminal suggested an end to shit like you-----Nazis danced on the dead bodies of infants to the delight of shit like you


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 10, 2015)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > yes you did-----you specifically said that her statement  Weisenthal just "invented"  the figure
> ...



I faced  reality decades ago-----including the stink which is you


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 10, 2015)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > yes you did-----you specifically said that her statement  Weisenthal just "invented"  the figure
> ...



what  'truth'  do you imagine will  "hurt" me.     I have faced hard truths all of my life


----------



## Liminal (Jul 10, 2015)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see a "final solution" for holocaust deniers.  The world would be a better place.
> ...


It doesn't take much to be better than people like you.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jul 11, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



But if you want to gas people because you disagree with their pov that makes you the Nazi doesn't it?

I don't want to gas anyone


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 11, 2015)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...



the use of  "gas"  defines Nazi?      Interesting idea----the only people to use NITROGEN MUSTARD GAS since world war I.  have been STINKING BAATHIST PIGS,     GAMAL ABDEL NASSER used it to off babies in YEMEN  way back in the  1950s     for the  BAATHIST CAUSE


----------



## Liminal (Jul 11, 2015)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...


No, it makes me a great humanitarian.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jul 11, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



You're so full of hate, you should get out more, go to the theatre or ballet, broaden your horizons a bit


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jul 11, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



Why is the holocaust so important to you that you imagine it's ok to gas people if they disagree with you about it?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 11, 2015)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...



Interesting diagnosis----on what basis did you make it.    It is a very
interesting fact that  Nasser used nitrogen mustard gas in the 1950s---
and on  YEMEN,   no less.      It is an important piece of data-----
in evaluating the  BAATHIST CAUSE.     If you recall----yemen was involved
in a kind of civil war.     It had a king back then  (Yemenis called it  "the IMAM")
Aden and its sorrounds is oil rich  (southern part of yemen)----the people
who wanted to secede from  "royal rule"  were ----Baathists and as such supported by the SOVIET UNION----just a the SOVIET UNION supported Baathist
Nasser-------remember?     Baathists got nitrogen mustard gas and its recipe from
Nazis way back in the  1920s and passed it to Egypt and it eventurally got to
Baathists in Iraq.   ------INTERESTING??     Baathist scum have been supported by both commies and Nazis-----historically and----presently are supported by
Russian and Iranian Leadership  (scum)     Historical fact  is your basis for a diagnosis of   "HATER NEEDING BALLET"?????


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 11, 2015)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...



Name a broadway musical-----I will hum the score for you.        I do not do ballet-----I mean I did ballet for a few months at about  age ten----but that was it------
first position,   second position,  third position,  fourth position,  fifth position-----<<<<< that was about it


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jul 12, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Lol, gas was used by several of the powers in WW1, was it given by "the Nazis" or by the Brits or post war Germans?

Anyway whatever about that it has little bearing on the holocaust.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jul 12, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You see, you are a cultured person beneath all the bad language, why not just discuss the issue and deal in facts rather than cussing which imo clouds the issue.


----------



## Liminal (Jul 12, 2015)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...


The world would be a much better place without animals like you.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 12, 2015)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...



what   "bad language"??-----referring to Baathist pigs as pigs is not  "bad language"----they are the arab equivalent of Nazis and-----very much their allies since the  1920s and counting.         the word  "pig"  bothers you in reference to those who enjoy slitting the throats of infants?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 12, 2015)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...



nitrogen mustard gas was both invented by the germans and used by the germans during world war I-------your allegation ---"everyone used it"   is actually not entirely true-------only a little true------but its effects are so horrific ---LONG TERM---that there was a general concensus after world war I  that no one should use it.     Nazis friendly to the  BAATHIST   (arab Nazi) cause handed it and its recipe to Baathists in the Levant.    who have used it now and then -----US homeland security is so concerned about its  LIKELY use by  meccaist terrorists in the USA----that there are elaborate protocols in place to counter the filth that you trivialize.    In case of such an attack---CAREFULLY follow instructions----the crap hangs around in the environment and kills-----slowly and very painfully.     Your hero   SADDAM had warehouses of it-----probably mostly shipped to the hills of Syria


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jul 12, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



Lol, I'd say you know next to nothing about the holocaust.


----------



## Liminal (Jul 12, 2015)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...


I know that you know that you lie about the Holocaust.   All Holocaust deniers are shit.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 12, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...



Holocaust denial is an important and basic belief for hundreds of millions of
Nazi shit------in almost all cases----the spawn of  "DA CHURCH"   and   "DA MOSQUE"      thus----for the adherents -----it is  "HOLY"


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jul 12, 2015)

Liminal said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...




are shit.


I am only interested in the truth and historical reality, lying or making up stuff about history is what I am against.

 Why are you interested in Thi topic?





Liminal said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > Liminal said:
> ...




are shit.


I am only interested in the truth and historical reality, lying or making up stuff about history is what I am against.

 Why are you interested in this topic?


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Jul 13, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Liminal said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...



The holocaust is holy to its adherents, some describe it as sacred. 

You and the Islamonazis are two sides of the one coin .


----------

